# Can't format my 16GB RAW USB Flash Drive



## Kylhill (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I'm having trouble trying to format my flash drive. I bought it on eBay from China about 4 monthes ago and start working fine when I first used it. I put probably about 1GB of data on it before it started acting up. My computer keeps saying it needs to be formated whenever I try to open it. Whenever I do so on disk management, it says "The format did not complete successfully." I have no clue what to do. Can anyone help me?


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

USB flash drives can be very fragile at times. I have some that have worked well for several yrs. and some that crapped out in a very short time. I recently had 3 go bad in one day! NEVER rely solely on them for your backups or important data.
The most reliable ones that I have owned have been SanDisk. The worst were Kingston.
I must ad, in Kingston's defense, they were the victim of some piracy.


----------

